# Concerns about show tonight. Opinions?



## Bernier51 (Nov 23, 2014)

A few weeks ago my band was asked to play a show with some bands that are doing a tour around the area. We had played with 3 out of the 4 bands before hand and they were all good bands and seemed like really down to earth guys. This time around we were asked again to play, we agreed, and we're under the impression all the info we would need (gear sharing, arrival time, set time etc.) would be given to us in a timely manner. Now the show is tonight at 8 o'clock, we have no idea when to be there, what gear to bring, or what time our set is. The drummer and I feel we should bail on the show, the other members wanna wing it and show up and hope for the best. Opinions?


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Nov 23, 2014)

Altough it's pretty scetchy situation, it would be better for you all to be there, despite the misinformation...
You should have contacted the organisator before to talk all this out. Like when did you last talked to org and what did you talk about/what did he said?


----------



## SpaceDock (Nov 23, 2014)

Better to show up than flake out. Get there an hour early and hang out. Take normal rigs minus vocal pa, that is fairly standard. 

Why not give them a call for more details? Wouldn't it be easier to ask them than us?


----------



## Bernier51 (Nov 23, 2014)

The only contact info we have is through facebook (terrible, i know but i was not involved with us being scheduled for this show). We had been in contact with him probably 5 or 6 times in the couple weeks prior, and now within the last few days we can't get a hold of him


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 23, 2014)

Bailing last minute would make you look bad. 

Communication is key, you should make the effort to try and ask for info if it isn't given to you and like mentioned above, arrive early and bring aforementioned gear.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 23, 2014)

Now you know to ask that immediately after accepting a show offer! Don't bail unless you get there and the organizer is like "So where's the PA guys?" Then kick his nuts and go home.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Nov 24, 2014)

So, Bernier51 how it all went down?


----------



## Bernier51 (Nov 26, 2014)

Showed up with everything we would possibly need, only needed about half of it, turned out to be a pretty good show, little sketchy on the organization part, but on the brightside we've played this venue many times, and usually the sound was lacking, but they finally bought all new house gear and the sound was greatly improved.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Nov 26, 2014)

Bernier51 said:


> Showed up with everything we would possibly need, only needed about half of it, turned out to be a pretty good show, little sketchy on the organization part, but on the brightside we've played this venue many times, and usually the sound was lacking, but they finally bought all new house gear and the sound was greatly improved.



Glad to hear that everything went down good! 

Btw, is it possible to listen to your band somewhere?


----------



## Bernier51 (Nov 26, 2014)

No material out currently, and due to some unfortunate cirumstances i quit the band i played that show with and that was my last show with them, I already have some new material written, and im currently in the process of recording it and getting all the arrangements organized, so i should hopefully have an ep soon though!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 26, 2014)

Most shows I go to our have played have crap organization. That's something to prepare for. Glad all went well.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh i've had countless of times where we had to contact the venue a day before about all the details. Sucks but that seems to be the way it's done...

Good to hear it all turned out great man.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh i've had countless of times where we had to contact the venue a day before about all the details. Sucks but that seems to be the way it's done...

Good to hear it all turned out great man.


----------

